# How many RO bunnies do we have?



## Flashy (Jul 13, 2009)

I've completely stolen this from another forum and I'm not ashamed to admit it!

The idea is to see how many bunnies RO has, and I just thought it might be interesting.

So you post the number you have and then add it to the number on the post above.

I get the easy one.

[align=center]*I have 16.*
[/align]


----------



## MPHF (Jul 13, 2009)

I have four......so that makes 20.:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 13, 2009)

Well I'm not always going to have the babies, so I'll just add in the definate number...4, so that makes

*24*


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 13, 2009)

WE HAVE..... 17!

That makes 41 and counting....


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 13, 2009)

I have 2, so that make 43.


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 13, 2009)

and my beautiful 2 make 45


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 13, 2009)

I have my baby boy so thats make 46


----------



## natasha (Jul 13, 2009)

i have one so that makes 47 so far


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 13, 2009)

My 4 make 51! I've been wanting to do something like this, thanks Flashy!


----------



## Jenk (Jul 13, 2009)

I've three, so I guess that I _really_ have 54.:shock:


----------



## Camarie (Jul 13, 2009)

I have 2 so that makes 56!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 13, 2009)

i have three so that makes 59 so far


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 13, 2009)

we have 14---for a grand total of 73 so far!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 13, 2009)

Poe makes 74!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 13, 2009)

We have 5 so that makes 79!


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 13, 2009)

Only one, but that makes ... :? ... (counting on fingers) 80!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 13, 2009)

I have 2! Makes 82!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 13, 2009)

2 more rabbits makes..... i dont know... sorry im so retarted


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 13, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> 2 more rabbits makes..... i dont know... sorry im so retarted


That makes our running total currently at 84 


Or, should that be our 'hopping total'?... :biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops (Jul 13, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 2 more rabbits makes..... i dont know... sorry im so retarted
> ...


tahnks for sorting that out jen


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 13, 2009)

I have to 2 wait 3 Bunnies so that makes 87


----------



## bunniekrissy (Jul 13, 2009)

I have two .... so 89.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 13, 2009)

+ 2 for me = *91*


----------



## Becca (Jul 13, 2009)

+ 4 = 95


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jul 13, 2009)

I have one and Dave has one.

So now RO is up to 

97


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 13, 2009)

+ 1 for me= 98


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (Jul 13, 2009)

+my 2 =100 arty:



not sure why this came out twice but ooops:nerves1still 100 not 102:blushan:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 13, 2009)

Our two make it 102!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 13, 2009)

+ my Millie = 103 :biggrin2:


----------



## sheandg (Jul 13, 2009)

I have 4 so



107


----------



## BSAR (Jul 13, 2009)

Me and my sister have 14 so that makes....
121 I think.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm owned by 2, so that brings us to...

123


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 13, 2009)

+ 4 = 127!!!


----------



## Spring (Jul 13, 2009)

I am owned by 5.. so that makes it 132!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 13, 2009)

+ Ookpik & Newt = 134


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 13, 2009)

+ my 3 = 137

Jan


----------



## myheart (Jul 13, 2009)

add a bonded trio onto that and that gives us an even 140!!!

myheart :biggrin2:


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jul 13, 2009)

I have 16.
156.


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have 2 so that makes 158


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 13, 2009)

Dang!! 
We have a lot of RO bunnies, and still counting!

Keep going guys!

Emily


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 13, 2009)

3 bratty buns at my house makes
161


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 13, 2009)

My Friend Shawnna FluffyWabbit has 1 so that's 162


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 13, 2009)

Plus one here, 

163!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have 5 so that makes 167


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 13, 2009)

I have 6 Beauties so that makes 

*173*



*Great topic Flashy*


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry 168 the last post came on at the same time


----------



## CKGS (Jul 13, 2009)

170 w my 2.


----------



## Spring (Jul 13, 2009)

We are at now 176 (from the post mix up, I did that too! )

Holy smoly! With the averages (being 45 posters of numbers and 176 rabbits) it averages approx. 4 rabbits per person!  We definitely love our bunnies!


----------



## Kit (Jul 13, 2009)

I just have little Clovis.... which makes for 177!


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2009)

Sophie makes 178.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 13, 2009)

My crew of 11 brings it up to 189...

Denise


----------



## BethM (Jul 13, 2009)

I've got 4 now, so that makes

* 193*


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 14, 2009)

I have 1, so we're up to 194


----------



## Gordon (Jul 14, 2009)

Add my two...



196


----------



## Minilop (Jul 14, 2009)

I have two, So that is..

*198!*


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 14, 2009)

i only have the little brat thumper right now so that makes 

*199*


----------



## lauren (Jul 14, 2009)

3 for me brings it to

202


----------



## Evey (Jul 14, 2009)

202+6=208 

Kathy


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2009)

Ive got one diva and one odd ball here. . .

that makes 204!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 14, 2009)

210


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2009)

oops, she posted as i was responding. . .

just wanted to make sure ya'll knew, that i could count! lol


----------



## Flashy (Jul 14, 2009)

*pats* If you say so


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 14, 2009)

Bump

We are at

*210*


----------



## Becca (Jul 14, 2009)

woah man thats a lot of bunnies! (and even more poop!)


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 14, 2009)

210 plus my 10(including 2 long term fosters) 220 plus my moms to 222.


----------



## Sabine (Jul 14, 2009)

add my seven and we have *229*


----------



## crystal (Jul 14, 2009)

I have two bunnies here. so I believe that makes 231


----------



## Numbat (Jul 15, 2009)

Jazz and Inky make *233*!

That's a lot of bunnies!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 15, 2009)

Still not all of them though.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm hoping more breeders answer this, I'm guessing some of them have over 100 rabbits!

We are at *233 *


----------



## Saudade (Jul 15, 2009)

234!

With my dear Lucy!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Jul 15, 2009)

well right now I only have 6...soon to be more so that makes it 240.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not sure what we're up to in count, but I currently have four. As soon as their cages are built and they're settled in them (which should only take about a week), we'll be adopting Canada from the local shelter. And then, eventually, we'll be flying Elvis from Jesse's (JAK Rabbitry). So, I guess count them how you feel they should be counted. 

But...I should point out...my count seems to change all the time, doesn't it? :rollseyes


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Jul 15, 2009)

I currently have a total of 12 so that makes it 252


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 15, 2009)

I have 4, so now we're at 256.


----------



## pherber12 (Jul 15, 2009)

I just have my Roxy, so we're at 257!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 15, 2009)

Plus Rosie's current 4 is 261?


----------



## Malexis (Jul 15, 2009)

+ Evie makes 262


----------



## jewelwillow (Jul 15, 2009)

Violet and Topaz take it to 264.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a trio here...so up to 267


----------



## tomorrow264 (Jul 15, 2009)

opps missed a page. I have 2 so that = 269


----------



## littlemisslacie (Jul 15, 2009)

Lacie and Reese here..

making it 271


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 15, 2009)

i have 5 so that is *274* now


----------



## littlemisslacie (Jul 15, 2009)

oops! posted close to one another..

the total right now is 276


----------



## Hawkertinger (Jul 15, 2009)

Butterscotch, Macchiato, and Bubba bring the total to....

279!!! Wow!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 16, 2009)

Toby & Sammi... That makes 281!


----------



## 12354somebunny (Jul 16, 2009)

Plus 4 of my bunnies = 285 RO bunnies!!


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 16, 2009)

Add my 4....289!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 16, 2009)

add 7 and we have

[align=center]*296*
[/align]


----------



## christav86 (Jul 17, 2009)

+ lola = 297

:bunnydance:
so many bunnies!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 17, 2009)

Including Toula and Lou 299, 
one more to make 300!

299


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm getting two more tomorrow

299 + 2 = 301


----------



## jcl_24 (Jul 18, 2009)

2 with me (Ebony and Guy)

=*303* RO Rabbits so far

Jo x


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 26, 2009)

BUMP!! i know we have more than 300 buns and 92 members


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 26, 2009)

I have two bunnies = 305


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 26, 2009)

Add Breakfast!

306


----------



## LionsRawr (Jul 26, 2009)

I have Sparrow and Bubblegum. So that equals 308


----------



## bobismyturtle (Jul 26, 2009)

I have Mr. Willie. So that makes 309.

309


----------



## myLoki (Jul 26, 2009)

+Loki+Lily= 311


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 26, 2009)

I have 2 now. 
313


----------



## pla725 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have seven of my own plus Willie my foster. That makes 8.

313 + 8 =* 321*


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 27, 2009)

Bump!!! keep on counting.


----------



## ohsnapitscharity (Jul 28, 2009)

i have three permant ones. salper, pepper, and alfredo so that makes 324 total!

324!


----------



## Serious (Jul 28, 2009)

324 + 1 = 325.


----------



## elrohwen (Jul 28, 2009)

I have Otto, so 325+1 = 326


----------



## Xila (Jul 28, 2009)

+1 more for BunBun. =)

327

~Xila urplepansy:


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 28, 2009)

Miley and Clyde
329


----------



## murph72 (Jul 28, 2009)

I presently have 20 full timers...but you know that may change in a week or two. 

Count is 349


----------



## missyscove (Jul 29, 2009)

I have two so that makes 
351


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

Woaaah 351!

and Bump!


----------



## Aina (Jul 30, 2009)

3 in my house (though one is my sisters) 

354


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 31, 2009)

+ 3 here = 357!!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jul 31, 2009)

Add my 50 = 407!!!!!!


----------



## mzkitty (Jul 31, 2009)

50?? wow.. + 1 = 408 =]


----------



## Rosiesmom (Jul 31, 2009)

Add Butterscotch and Rosie, for 410!


----------



## JimD (Jul 31, 2009)

8 more here

...makes it 418


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 1, 2009)

I have 21 so that makes 439, Sorry I think that is right, I'm so tired.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 2, 2009)

+4 = 443


----------



## Pekoe (Aug 3, 2009)

And my boy Merlin brings it to 444.


----------



## PepnFluff (Aug 3, 2009)

I have two so 446


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Aug 3, 2009)

I have two (Lego & Jacub) = 448


----------



## MagneticLove (Aug 3, 2009)

i have one so that makes = 449


----------



## ani-lover (Aug 7, 2009)

BUMP 
keep on counting those buns :bunnydance:


----------



## Stanza (Aug 8, 2009)

Flops makes 450 bun buns!


----------



## billinjax (Aug 11, 2009)

Jack makes 451.


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Aug 11, 2009)

I have 20. 

So.. 471 :biggrin2:


----------



## tdbeartoo (Aug 12, 2009)

This is cool! Mr. Whiskers makes 108, I know I'm late but I just joined lol


----------



## momto1 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have one as well.

I'm guessing the person above me missed a few pages so that makes my boy number 473!


----------



## tdbeartoo (Aug 12, 2009)

yes sorry, it was really late when I did that lol, I can count, really


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 12, 2009)

wow we have alot of buns on here,lol


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 12, 2009)

I never imagined how many bunnies we have here. We have a lot and still counting


----------



## ani-lover (Aug 17, 2009)

ok, 473, is that our final number???
i dont think so, keep em comin everybody


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

Add my 2 New Bunnies. Roscoe and Suzi 

= 475 RO Bunnies


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 18, 2009)

Add my Jacob 
= 476 RO bunnies


----------



## tomorrow264 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ad my new guy Solo that= 477


----------



## delusional (Aug 18, 2009)

Plus mine = 497


----------



## CruiserMaiden (Aug 18, 2009)

I only have one little Harvex. Sooooo that gives us 498!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm mainly going to include my "pet" bunnies versus the "rabbitry" bunnies...


 [align=center]Zeus[/align]
 [align=center]Darla[/align]
 [align=center]Sierra[/align]
 [align=center]Echo[/align]
 [align=center]Chubby[/align]
 [align=center]Diego[/align]
 [align=center]Harriet[/align]
 [align=center]Gloria[/align]
 [align=center]Ziggy[/align]
 [align=center]Hope[/align]
 [align=center]Mercedes (Cali)[/align]
 [align=center]Dallas (Cali buck)[/align]
 [align=center]Austin (Cali buck)[/align]
 [align=center]"Brownie Donna" who talks all the time[/align]
 [align=center]Tio (who should have gone at the top since he's one of my oldest)[/align]
 [align=center]Victor (who should have gone w/ Darla& her kids)[/align]
 [align=center]Harry (Harriet's father)[/align]
 [align=center]Recharged - who is becoming such a sweetie now that he's older[/align]
 [align=center]Jenny[/align]
 [align=center]Alpha - feed store adoption[/align]
 [align=center]Beta - feed store adoption[/align]
 [align=center]Meatloaf - feed store adoption[/align]
[align=center]and finally...[/align]
[align=center]Sophia - flemish giant (who will be part of my new rabbitry)[/align]
[align=center]Athena (rabbitry)[/align]
[align=center]Mercury (rabbitry) [/align]
[align=center]Hermes (rabbitry)[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]and Nyx who we'll be getting in one week..[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]That makes 27 total - to add to the last total of 498[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*525 bunnies...and counting*[/align]


----------



## saracarter107 (Aug 19, 2009)

adding Cinderella makes 526


----------



## tdbeartoo (Aug 21, 2009)

We now have another bunny, a lil lionhead girl, no name yet but she makes 527!!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 21, 2009)

Bubbles makes 528!


----------



## fancybutterfly (Aug 22, 2009)

Plus Bob and Zeus makes 530!!!

The three of us are doing a bunny jig...:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 23, 2009)

Fluffy 531


----------



## Michaela (Aug 25, 2009)

Plus Ebony, Maddie & Ruby = 534.


----------



## jcl_24 (Oct 16, 2009)

BUMP!!!!

There must have been more rabbits acquired since the previous total of *534

*Jo xx


----------



## snap (Oct 16, 2009)

I have three making the total 537. C:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2009)

Plus 1 Montana bringing it to 538


----------



## godzirra (Oct 17, 2009)

I have 2, so that makes it 540


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 17, 2009)

I've got 1 - so that makes 541.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Oct 17, 2009)

Dillan
Mousse
Keebler
Bugs
Henry
Scarlett
Cameron
Cartmen
Sway
Becca
Burke

Thoughs are the ones that are pet and would stay if I had to sell all the others.

So 11 = 552


----------



## Luluznewz (Oct 17, 2009)

I have one, so 553!


----------



## MPHF (Nov 8, 2009)

553+1= 554


----------



## sbaxter (Nov 8, 2009)

554 plus my 1 and 1 soon to come makes 556 !!


----------



## betsy (Nov 8, 2009)

2 here so 558


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 8, 2009)

negative 2 ):
=556


----------



## betsy (Nov 8, 2009)

that was really rude


----------



## Mummel (Nov 8, 2009)

5, but 4 live in Germany, does that count? My family takes care of them.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 9, 2009)

*betsy wrote: *


> that was really rude


I had posted that i had 4...and updating it because i had to rehome 2 so that leaves RO with two less bunnies, it wasnt meant towards you


----------



## betsy (Nov 9, 2009)

again publicly.. I had just posted my two and then you took 2 off.. all I was left to think was that it was my two.. sorry... talk about bad timing..  my apologies.. sincerely. sorry to hear you had to get new homes for some of yours.. that is never fun.. again.. sorry about the miss understanding.. hope you aren't mad at me too much.. was just bad timing..


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have 3 so that is....561


----------



## @licia (Nov 9, 2009)

1 here so... 562 inkbouce:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't think we have to subtract bunnies, because although they aren't RO bunnies right now, they once were, you know? Like this isn't a running total of the bunnies we have at the moment, but the total number of bunnies that have been part of this site. Just an idea.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Nov 9, 2009)

Plus my little angel = *563*


----------



## tori (Nov 9, 2009)

My Jasmine brings it to 564


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 10, 2009)

The real total is 572


----------



## wallice (Nov 10, 2009)

572 + my one = 573!


----------



## sweetrose (Nov 10, 2009)

I have 7 so 573 + 7= 580!!!!


----------



## Runestonez (Nov 11, 2009)

We have 10 fuzzy monsters- *590*


----------



## ChompersMom (Nov 11, 2009)

I have one..so 591!


----------

